# Named my coop!



## riggleman (May 19, 2014)

Was lookin for something to do on my day off so i decided to jazz up the old coop. laddice, paint, signage. Tell me what ya think. Like to find and old weathervein to throw on the roof. Might make one otta some old scrap metal. Nows its time to relax on the back deck and watch the chicks peck about!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You mean we don't get to enjoy all of your work with a pic?


----------



## riggleman (May 19, 2014)

dont know why it didnt upload earlier


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like your choice of color. Got a laugh out of the coop name. 

The Dude in the pic seems to like it well enough. Or maybe its more about all the ladies in the pic.


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

I love the name and the red!


----------

